# مساعدة فى اى معلومات عن مادة ال Grc



## حسين عبد المومن (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتو 
محتاج مساعدة عن مادة ال Grc واكون شاكرا جدااا ليكم
ياريت من الاعضاء والمشرفين الاهتمام فى هذا الموضع 
بحثت كتير على النت ومش لاقى فعلا كلام علمى على الموضوع وشكرا ليكم


----------



## hiba (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الملفات فيها معلومات عن ال GRC: Glassfibre Reinforced Concrete

بعض المصادر:

http://www.grca.org.uk/

http://www.findtheneedle.co.uk/search-results.asp


----------



## hiba (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا الموقع يشرح عن الGRC مع صور توضيحية، أتمنى أن تجده مفيداً

http://www.fibretech.org/aboutgrc/howgrcmade.htm

http://www.fibretech.org/aboutgrc/advantagesgrc.htm

http://www.fibretech.org/aboutgrc/usesgrc.htm

http://www.fibretech.org/aboutgrc/propertiesgrc.htm


----------



## hiba (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا أيضاً بحث 13 صفحة عن ال GRC: 
properties, manufacture and applications
أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت


----------



## حسين عبد المومن (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررر جدا اخى الكريم وجزاك اللة كل الخير 
كل المقالات والملفات بالغة الانجليزية ياريت لغة عربية واكون شاكرا جدا ليك


----------



## hiba (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

تعريف الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية

تعرف الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية باسمها المختصر. و تعني:GFRC،GRC

Glassfibre Reinfroced Concrete*
و تتكون في صورتها المبسطة من الاسمنت و الرمل و بنسبة اسمنت عالية مضافا إليها الألياف الزجاجية المقاومة بشكل خصلات يتراوح طولها ما بين (12_50)مم



*الخصائص الميكانيكية ل(GRC)*
*التركيب :* الاسمنت+رمل ناعم + ألياف زجاجية+ + إضافات كيميائية
*مواصفات السطح*: أملس
*اللون*: رمادي فاتح
*الكثافة للألواح* 1550 كجم / م3 – 1650 كجم/ م3
*نفاذية الماء* لا يسمح بنفاذ الماء
*إجهاد الانحناء (الشد) للألواح* 22 نيوتن / مم2 – الاتجاه العمودي على اتجاه الألياف
11 نيوتن /مم2 – الاتجاه الموازي لاتجاه الألياف
*إجهاد القص* : 11 نيوتن / مم2 الاتجاه العمودي على سطح اللوح
*العزل الحراري*: التوصيل الحراري للفيبر 0.9-5.1وات / م درجه مئوية
*معامل المرونة*: 7-11 نيوتن / مم2
*مقاومة الحريق*: لا يشتعل
*مراقبة الجودة*: تم المصادقة عليه من قبل هيئة خاصة للجودة والنوعية
بالإضافة إلى
_درجة نفاذيتها للماء 0.1%
_مقاومة للأملاح والأحماض
– مقاومة للاحتكاك والكسر
– رديئة التوصيل للكهرباء
– ضعيفة التوصيل الحراري
– تتحمل إجهاد ضغط يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2
– مقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسجية.



*مميزات الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية*
تعتبر إحدى المواد الأكثر طواعية المتوفرة للمهندسين و المعماريين
_هي عملية لإعادة الإنتاج و الترميم و ذات جمالية عالية صديقة للبيئة
_ تخفف الحمولات على الأبنية بعوامل أمان كبيرة كالهياكل الضخمة و الأساسات
_يمكن تلوينها بالصباغات و الدهانات
_الاكساء بواسطتها يمكن أن يحل محل الخرسانة مسبقة الصنع عندما تكون هناك مشكلة في الوزن و الشكل
_يمكن تشكيل منتجاتها بمقاطع رقيقة بسمك(6_12)مم ليكون وزنها اقل بكثير من وزن منتجات الخرسانةمسبقة الصنع المماثلة بالحجم
_سهلة التصنيع و القولبة لإنتاج الأشكال و التفاصيل الدقيقة كما تعطي اللمس المطلوب للسطوح النهائية بأفضل نوعية
بالإضافة إلى:
_مقاومتها للتآكل و الظروف الجوية الخارجية من حرارة و رطوبة و خاصة الأجواء البحرية
_عازلة للحرارة و الصوت و تتسم بمقاومة عالية للحريق و تسرب المياه
_عمرها الزمني لا يقل عن 4 أضعاف العمر الزمني للخرسانة المسلحة و ذلك من خلال مواصفاتها الفيزيائية و الكيميائية العالية
_غير قابلة لتكاثر الحشرات و نمو الفطريات و المكروبات
_تتحمل إجهاد كسر يصل إلى 3 أضعاف الخرسانة المسلحة نتيجة للتوزيع المنتظم للتسليح الداخلي للألياف الزجاجية في مختلف الاتجاهات
_مقاومة شديدة للصلابة و الاحتكاك



*طرق تصنيعها*

*طريقة الرش*
يتم خلط الاسمنت و الرمل و الماء و الإضافات باستخدام خلاط مروحي ثم ينقل الخليط إلى المضخة التي تضخها إلى الخرطوم و بعد ذلك إلى مسدس الرش الذي يعمل بالهواء المضغوط و يتم الرش بالمسدس على القوالب المجهزة و المدهونة مسبقا.
*طريقة الخلط المسبق مع الصب على الهزاز*
يتم خلط العجينة باستخدام خلاطه دوارة ذات 4اذرع منحنية ثم يتم الصب في قوالب على طاولة هزازة لتفريغ الهواء و تتخلخل العجينة إلى جميع أجزاء القالب و إعطاء العنصر المنجز سطح أملس نظيف خالي من الفقاعات الهوائية



*المواد الأساسية*
تكون الألياف الزجاجية المستخدمة في صنع ألواحGRC بالخصائص التالية
معامل المرونة ≥ 70جيجا نيوتن/ م2
الكثافة النوعية =3.5غ/سم3
الاسمنت المستعمل في صناعة الألواح هو الاسمنت البورتلاندي العادي يكون الرمل المستعمل في صناعة الألواح من الرمل المغسول و المجفف.



*التركيب الكيميائي*
السليكا%96
رطوبة%2
الأملاح القابلة للذوبان%1
الفاقد للاشتعال%0.5
*مقاس الحبيبات*
1.2 مم بحد أقصى للألواح المنتجة بالرش
2.4 مم بحد أقصى للألواح المنتجة بالصب



*استخدامات GRC*
_ تكسيه واجهات المباني
_الكورنيشات
_الأعمدة و التيجان
_تغطية الأسقف
_جدران المباني
_وحدات معمارية و زخرفيه مختلفة
_الشرف
_القباب
_التماثيل
_النفورات
_أحواض الزهور
_جدران عزل الضوضاء


*المراجع:*
.الخرسانة المسلحة: المهندس معمر حميزي، لونيس سليمان، سلطاني علي.
Bekheitia 12:22، 14 مايو 2008 (UTC)


المصدر:
ar.wikipedia.org


----------



## hiba (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية (grc)*​​وفي إطار تطوير صناعة الخرسانة تم إنتاج خرسانة مسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية Grc في القرن العشرين لتكون البديل عن مواد الإكساء الكلاسيكية والطبيعية كالحجر والرخام وغيره وليساهم بشكل عام في الإنشاء العصري اقتصاديا تقنيا وجماليا في جميع أنحاء العالم منذ أكثر من 30 عاما وهو في تطور دائم. 
والـ Grc هي عبارة عن مجموعة متكاملة من المركبات المعتمدة على الأسمنت عالي الأداء المسلح بالألياف الزجاجية ذات القدرة الخاصة لمقاومة القلويات مما يجعله قابلا للتطويع ليناسب مجالا واسعا من التطبيقات. 

ومن مميزات الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية Grc أنها إحدى مواد البناء الأكثر طواعية المتوفرة للمهندسين و المعماريين, كما أنها عملية لإعادة الإنتاج والترميم وذات جمالية عالية و صديقة للبيئة, تخفف الحمولات على الأبنية بعوامل أمان كبيرة للهياكل الضخمة والأساسات, يمكن تلوينها بالصبغات و الدهانات كما تعالج سطوح الطينة الإسمنتية, الإكساء بواسطتها يمكن أن يحل محل البيتون المسبق الصنع غير الإنشائي عندما تكون هناك مشكلة في الوزن و الشكل. ويمكن تشكيل منتجاتgrc بمقاطع رقيقة بسماكة6ـ12مم ليكون وزنها اقل بكثير من وزن منتجات البيتون المسبق الصنع التقليدية المماثلة بالحجم. 

إن الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية سهلة التصنيع والقولبة لإنتاج الأشكال والتفاصيل الدقيقة ويعطي اللمس المطلوب للسطوح النهائية بأفضل نوعية. 

وتستعمل هذه التقنية في ألواح الأكساء للواجهات الخارجية والأعمدة والتيجان ومظلات للشمس أفقية وعمودية كما تستخدم ككورنيشات وأساور ودرابزينات وأسقف مستعارة وقبب داخلية وخارجية وأقنية للري والصرف وأيضا يتم استخدامها كقوالب دائمة لصب الأسمنت (ضائعة) وتصنع منها أنابيب مقواة بدون استعمال الفولاذ. 

وتتسم الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية Grc بمقاومتها للتآكل وللظروف الجوية الخارجية من حرارة ورطوبة وبخاصة للأجواء البحرية فضلا عن صلابتها ومقاومتها للكسر والضغط كما أنها عازلة للحرارة والصوت وتتسم بمقاومة عالية للحريق وتسرب الماء. 

المصدر: شبكة البناء المصرية
http://www.ebnee.com/SeeArt.asp?ArtID=2324


----------



## hiba (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية GRC​*هو عبارة عن مجموعة متكاملة من المركبات المعتمدة على الإسمنت عالي الأداء المسلح بالألياف الزجاجية ذات القدرة الخاصة لمقاومة القلويات مما يجعله قابل للتطويع ليناسب مجالاً واسعاً من التطبيقات.*
*إن منتجات GRC صلبة، خفيفة الوزن، سريعة الإنشاء، ذات مرونة عالية، سهلة المعالجة والنقل والتركيب.*
*إن الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية GRC هي إحدى مواد البناء الأكثر طواعية المتوفرة للمهندسين والمعماريين.*
*منتجات GRC تخفف الحمولات على الأبنية بعوامل أمان كبيرة للهياكل الضخمة والأساسات.*
*يمكن تشكيل منتجات GRC بمقاطع رقيقة سماكة 6-12مم ليكون وزنها أقل بكثير من وزن منتجات البيتون المسبق الصنع التقليدية المماثلة بالحجم.*
*GRC عملي لإعادة الإنتاج والترميم وذو جمالية عالية وصديق للبيئة.*
*GRC يمكن تلوينه بالصبغات والدهانات ويعالج كما تعالج سطوح الطينة الإسمنتية.*
*GRC سهل التصنيع والقولبة لإنتاج الأشكال والتفاصيل الدقيقة ويعطي الملمس المطلوب للسطوح النهائية بأفضل نوعية.*
*الإكساء بواسطة GRC يمكن أن يحل محل البيتون المسبق الصنع غير الإنشائي عندما يكون هناك مشكلة في الوزن والشكل.*

*مميزات GRC:*​
*مقاوم للتآكل والظروف الجوية الخارجية من حرارة ورطوبة وبخاصة للأجواء البحرية.*
*صلب ومقاوم للكسر والضغط.*
*عازل للحرارة والصوت.*
*يصنع بعيداً عن الموقع.*
*مقاوم للحريق وذو مقاومة عالية لتسرب الماء.*
المصدر: الموقع الرسمي لشركة GRC
http://www.grccreation.com/grc.htm

هذه المعلومات نقلتها كما هي وبدون تعديل، لذلك فقد تلاحظ تكرار فيها... وأتمنى أن تجدها مفيدة


----------



## wkhgold (11 أبريل 2009)

ممكن استفسار عن الاضافات الكيميائية ما هى ونسبها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fmharfoush (11 مايو 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## مايزنر (11 مايو 2009)

بصراحة عودتنا الأخت هبة على مشاركاتها المتميزة، وكالعادة هذه مشاركة متميزة أخرى لها جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتها...


----------



## tyfoon (13 فبراير 2010)

*هل لها أضرار؟*

السلام عليكم 
بما أن الألياف الزجاجية تدخل في تصنيعها, هل لها عيوب , أضرار على البيئة أو ضرر لصحة الإنسان؟


----------



## hananfadi (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخت هبة


----------



## sam yaman (11 أبريل 2012)

*أرجوا منكم التوضيح عن ماهي المواد الكيميائية االإضافية المستخدمه و كم النسب ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## Abu Laith (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير موضوع مفيد جدااااااااااا


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات القيمه جدا


----------



## Yasmin alcham (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرًا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
لكن اريد ان اعرف الطرق النظامية بتثبيت g r c
ولكم الشكر على هذه المساعده


----------



## Yasmin alcham (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان اعرف التمديدات بين القطعة العلوية و القطعة التي تكون 
بالأرض في مانع الصواعق يكون ظاهر على جدران المبنى من الخارج او
يكون التمديد ضمن المناور داخل المبنى
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة هبة


----------



## محمود علام (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندسين على هذا الشرح


----------

